
Police Can Use a Legal Grey Area to Rob Anyone of Their Belongings - oftenwrong
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/08/how-police-use-a-legal-grey-area-to-rob-suspects-of-their-belongings/495740/?single_page=true
======
anonbanker
This is why counter-suits against police departments are worthwhile; once you
have a counterclaim, likely for more money than they seized, they'll be
willing to settle.

During this time of pending marijuana legalization in Canada, my company has
seen great success with federal suits against police departments. If one takes
a cue from the scientology lawyers (file motions to get their lawyers removed
for prejudicing the police's case with their bias, etc), you can drag the
lawsuit out for two to three years, at which point the police will be unable
to convert/sell the seized property, and will be practically begging you to
take the stuff back.

~~~
apathy
This is genius. Synthetic lethality for lawyers ;-)

------
apathy
Civil forfeiture: just in case you thought the government respected the
constitution...

~~~
llcoolv
black custodian helmet :D

